# B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man



## Tom21 (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebe Anglergemeinde,

auf der Suche nach einem Zelt bin ich jetzt über das B. Richi Brolly Module Vario gestolpert.

Ich finde es sehr interessant, da man es als 1 Mann Brolly bzw als 2 Mann Zelt benutzen kann.
Mein bisheriger Favorit war das JRC Quad 2 Man Continental Bivvy. Da ich aber nicht immer zu zweit am See bin, ist das System von B. Richi eine Überlegung wert.

Leider konnte ich bisher noch keine Erfahrungsberichte über dieses Brolly finden und wäre Euch dankbar, wenn mir jemand, der dieses Brolly schon getestet hat, seine Erfahrungen mitteilen könnte.

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## Carras (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

HI,

würde mich auch interessieren,..ich liebäugle nämlich auch mit dem Teil.

Also,...wer so ein Teil besitzt,....bitte mal ein paar Infos, Feedback posten.


Gruß

Carras


----------



## Mausepaul77 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

Ich bin auch dem System interessiert!
Also, schreibt eure Erfahrungen nieder und helft uns bei der Entscheidung!

Schonmal ein Dankeschön vorab!

Gruss


----------



## j4ni (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

Moin,
den Bericht auf der B.Richi Seite kennt ihr denke ich, oder? Ist natürlich vom Hersteller, gibt aber schonmal einen ersten Eindruck. Ich wollte Anfang Juli eh nochmal über mehrere Tage raus, ich schau mal ob ich eine Testversion bekomme und schreibe dann was dazu.


----------



## Mausepaul77 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

Ja, den Testbericht kenne ich.
Es ist aber ganz gut mehrere Erfahrungen zu vergleichen.
Wo kann man denn Testversionen bekommen? Dann könnte ich das Zelt vor dem Kauf selbst testen.


----------



## j4ni (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

Hehe "Testversionen" bekommt man wenn man lieb fragt oder mit Vitamin B  Am besten eine Kombination aus beiden. Aber evtl fragst du einfach mal bei dem Händler deines Vertrauens nach - klappt natürlich im Internet eher semi


----------



## Mausepaul77 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

Weiss jemand ob B. Richi in Friesoythe Testversionen rausgibt und ob das da auch ein Verkaufsgeschäft ist. Ich wohne nämlich in der Nähe. Hab da auch schon ne mail hingeschrieben, aber leider noch keine Antwort bekommen. :-(


----------



## Kanalallrounder (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

Ich hab zwar nicht das Modul Vario, aber ich bin mit meinem T-Rex sehr sehr zufrieden.
ich hab bisher nur gutes von B.Richi gehört. Die sachen, die ich kenne sind wirklich Top.


----------



## Mausepaul77 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

Ja, das B. Richi ne gute Marke ist, ahb ich auch schön gehört. 
Mein Bruder hat einige Sachen von B. Richi und nix zu beanstanden!


----------



## Carras (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*



Kanalallrounder schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar nicht das Modul Vario, aber ich bin mit meinem T-Rex sehr sehr zufrieden.
> ich hab bisher nur gutes von B.Richi gehört. Die sachen, die ich kenne sind wirklich Top.


 

Freut mich, daß Du mit dem T-Rex (Pram System) zufrieden bist. So soll es ja auch sein.

Allerdings ist das Brolly Module Vario ein völlig anderes System (Brolly), daß es bislang, so noch nicht gab. Also nicht vergleichbar.

Man kann in dem Fall also keine Rückschlüsse vom T-Rex auf das Brolly System machen.

Insofern, hilft Dein Posting nicht wirklich.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Mausepaul77 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

Interessant wäre es auch zu erfahren, wie es sich mit Schwitzwasser verhält. Da Hört man so gut wie nix drüber (wird es etwa verschwiegen?)
Bei einem Zelt mit Überwurf tritt ja bekanntlich kein Schwitzwasser auf!


----------



## Kanalallrounder (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

@Carras

Es ging auch nur um die Marke. Das Modul Vario ist natürlich komplett anders. Es ging darum, das B.Richi eigentlich nur gute Sachen herstellt. Ob dir das system gefällt, oder wenn es um andere Spezifische sachen geht, da kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, aber von der Qualität her müsste es eig. in Ordnung sein.
Nur soviel dazu. :vik::m


----------



## Carras (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*



Kanalallrounder schrieb:


> @Carras
> 
> Es ging auch nur um die Marke. Das Modul Vario ist natürlich komplett anders. Es ging darum, das B.Richi eigentlich nur gute Sachen herstellt. Ob dir das system gefällt, oder wenn es um andere Spezifische sachen geht, da kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, aber von der Qualität her müsste es eig. in Ordnung sein.
> Nur soviel dazu. :vik::m


 
War ja auch nicht Böse gemeint,...

Aber,...es gibt eigentlich keine Firma im Tacklebereich, von der ich ohne weiteres Sagen würde, "Die haben nur super Sachen, egal was Du kaufst alles ist super!...."

Jeder Hersteller hat Sachen die super sind und auch Sachen die eben weniger gut gelungen sind.

Gerade bei diesem speziellen Brolly System sehe ich das Ganze halt etwas "kritisch".
Das System ist so eigentlich einzigartig und war so auch noch nie auf dem Markt. Von daher fand ich die verallgemeinerte Aussage von Dir halt,... unpassend.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Mausepaul77 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

Einzigartig scheint das System wohl zu sein!
So wie es aussieht haben nocht nicht viele Erfahrungen damit gesammelt!


----------



## Mausepaul77 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

Kann uns denn niemand helfen??? (völlig ungeduldig)


----------



## Floosen (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

So viel Ahnungslosigkeit hier

Die Wassersportzentrale wurde verklagt von Brichi, weil sie genau das gleiche Zelt produziert haben, nur mit der Aufschrift von TNT.

Zu dem Produkt der Wassersportzentrale gibt es einen Test auf www.cipro.de . Es nennt sich dort TNT Weekender oder so ähnlich.
Ist also Haar genau das selbe Produkt wie das Brichi!

Gruß Flo


----------



## Carras (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*



Floosen schrieb:


> So viel Ahnungslosigkeit hier
> 
> Die Wassersportzentrale wurde verklagt von Brichi, weil sie genau das gleiche Zelt produziert haben, nur mit der Aufschrift von TNT.
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

nein ist nicht das genau gleiche Zelt, Wer das Thema mit der WS mal genau verfolgt hat, weiß daß es hier Unterschiede gibt.
Die WS hat einen Prototypen von B.Richi übernommen, der bei weitem noch nicht ausgereift war. 
So hat das Teil der WS z.B. keine Regenrinne !

Zudem arbeitet cipro.de mit der WS in gewisser Weiße zusammen. Somit ist ein "neutraler" Bericht nicht zu erwarten. Zumal die "Test" Verfasser, ja auch Mitglieder des WS Teams sind.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Mausepaul77 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

Es ist immhin schonmal ein Anfang!

Auf der Seite ist ein Bild von dem Brolly. Dort knied der Tester in dem Brolly. Das Bild zeigt schonmal etwas die Größe des Brollys.


----------



## Carras (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*



Mausepaul77 schrieb:


> Es ist immhin schonmal ein Anfang!
> 
> Auf der Seite ist ein Bild von dem Brolly. Dort knied der Tester in dem Brolly. Das Bild zeigt schonmal etwas die Größe des Brollys.


 
Naja,.


das kannst Du auch alles auf der HP von Brichi nachschauen, die haben dazu sogar Produktvideos drin.
Da siehst Du wie es aufgebaut wird,... usw.

Mit echten Erfahrungen hat das aber erst mal noch nichts zu tun. Letzten Endes sind beide Beschreibungen, von B.Richi als auch von der WS bzw. Cipro.de, nur Werbung. ....Mehr nicht.

Erfahrungswerte bei solchen Sachen,...brauchen auch ihre Zeit. 

All zu lange sind die Sachen ja noch nicht auf dem Markt. Von daher wird es eben auch schwer, Erfahrungwerte zu bekommen, die ein Angler gemacht hat, weil er es schon 100 mal benutzt hat.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Mausepaul77 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*



Carras schrieb:


> Naja,.
> 
> 
> das kannst Du auch alles auf der HP von Brichi nachschauen, die haben dazu sogar Produktvideos drin.
> ...


 

Da muss ich dir natürlich recht geben!
Obektive Erfahrungsberichte können nur von unabhängigen Anglern erfolgen.

Mal gucken was hier noch so rein kommt......:vik:


----------



## Floosen (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

Danke das es berichtigt wurde

Ich wollte mir das Zelt auch vlt mal zu legen.
Es ist ja so ähnlich wie ein Zelt von FreeSpirit, was ein Bekannter von mir fischt. Aber das Zelt ist viel teurer und nicht so praktisch!


----------



## Mausepaul77 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*



Floosen schrieb:


> Danke das es berichtigt wurde
> 
> Ich wollte mir das Zelt auch vlt mal zu legen.
> Es ist ja so ähnlich wie ein Zelt von FreeSpirit, was ein Bekannter von mir fischt. Aber das Zelt ist viel teurer und nicht so praktisch!




Hast du nen link für das Zelt?


----------



## Floosen (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

http://www.freespiritfishing.com/bivgreenhouse.asp

Bitte

So ähnlich wie das Brichi blos ohne "Anbau"


----------



## Mausepaul77 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

@ Floosen: Dankeschön für den Link!

Ist dein Bekannter denn damit zufrieden?


----------



## Floosen (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

Ja sehr sogar!

Aber soweit ich weis wird es nur von zimmermann in Deutschland vertrieben.

Bei ihm kostest das Zelt 300 Euro!!!!! Von Free Spirit aus liegt der Preis bei 200 Pfund, wird aber in den Angelschäften deutlich billiger verkauft.

Ich finde so viel Gewinnaufschlag sehr dreist!!! Zimmermann ist sowieso sehr teuer, genauso wie seine Freunde aus Hamburg.

Also lohnt sich das Brichi bei weitem, wenn man keine Lust auf ne UK Bestellung hat von dem Free Spirit. Aber das Brichi ist auch viel vielseitiger finde ich.


----------



## Mausepaul77 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

Das ist ja auch, was mich bei dem Zelt reizt, die Vielseitigkeit! ...und der schnelle AUfbau!


----------



## Mausepaul77 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

Ich werde wohl nächsten Samstag einfach mal bei B. Richi vorbeifahren und mir das Ding live angucken......


----------



## Mausepaul77 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

Ich bin dann doch nicht bei B. Richi vorbeigefahren.
Habe in den Wochen versucht die Nano-Version von dem Brolly zu bekommen. Alldings ohen erfolgt. Alle I-Net-Shops, die Rabatte gewähren, haben das Zelt momentan nicht zum Verkauf.
Darufhin wandte ich mich an B. Richi, die mir mitteilten, dass es bei der 2. Charge Probleme mit der Nanaobeschichtung gab und deshalb die Brollys nicht lieferbar sind.
Da ich am nächsten Wochenende eine 3-Tage-Session starten will, habe ich wohl oder übel mir die "normale" Version besorgt,........die gestern geliefert wurde! 

Mein erster Kontakt mit dem Brolly:
Wow, ist das ein großes Paket, fast 2 Meter lang und schwer ist es auch!
Dann gings an Auspacken (fast wie Weihnachten). Den Karton vorsichtig geöffnet... Eine oliv-grüne Tasche und jede Menge Zubehör waren in dem Karton zu sehen, Bodenplanen, Moskitomesh, Häringe, Sturmstangen, usw.
Ich öffnete die Zelttasche und sah endlich den Brolly! Das Aufbauvideo von B. Richi hatte ich noch im Kopf und machte mich sofort an den probeweisen Aufbau.
Schirm gespannt und festgeschraubt...Stangen zusammengesteckt....Schnur gespannt...Stormsticks befestigt....Vorbau mit Zipper angebaut...Stangen zusammengesteckt....Schnur gespannt...Frontpanel angezippt....FERTIG!!!!
(Hab die Häringe und Bodenplanen weggelassen) 
Für den ersten Aufbau habe ich ca. 15 Min. gebraucht und das ohne Übung und mit Verwechslung der Zipper **grins**! Ich denke eine super Zeit! Mit mehr Übung wird dies einiges schneller gehen.

Der Brolly hat eine super Verarbeitung, alles passt genau und *verdammt* groß ist er! Er bietet merh als genug Platz für 2 Personen mit Tackle!
Ich bin begeistert, das Geld hat sich gelohnt!
Am Wochenende werde ich den Brolly dann an unserem See 3 Tage lange testen.....

Der Abbau:
Geht auch schnell, allerdings hatte ich Probleme, die Stangen zusammenzufalten und auf die Taschenlänge zu bekommen. *ALSO, solltet ihr Euch beim Aufbau genau merken, wie die Alu-Stangen im Brolly zusammengefaltet werden. *Wenn ihr das wisst, ist der Abbau genauso schnell, wie der Aufbau!

Alles in allem ein TOP-Produkt von B. Richi!


----------



## Carras (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

@Mausepaul

Prima,...endlich jemand der so ein Teil sein Eigen nennen kann.

Berichte uns doch nach dem WE nochmal über die Praxiserfahrungen. Eigentlich wünsche ich ja keinem ein Wind- und Regenwetter o.ä. zu angeln,....aber dieses mal wäre das gar nicht so schlecht.  Dann siehst Du gleich was das Ding so aushält.
Wenn Du auch ein paar Bilder machen könntest, so vom inneren, wenn es eingerichtet ist usw. ..... wäre Super!


Was mir zu den Thema aber noch einfällt,..
von Masterbaits, gibt es das "Top Magic the Big Hole". Auch ein ähnliches Brolly System,..daß wohl für bis zu 2 Mann geeignet sein soll. Es hat jedoch nicht den Vorbau, wie das B.Richi


Gruß

Carras


----------



## Mausepaul77 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

Und was soll der Brolly kosten?
Also die normale Version von B. Richi ist auch schon gut versiegelt, das perlt das Wasser auch schon super ab!
Bilder werden folgen....und das Wetter soll ja am Wochenende durchwachsen werden!


----------



## Carras (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*



Mausepaul77 schrieb:


> Und was soll der Brolly kosten?
> Also die normale Version von B. Richi ist auch schon gut versiegelt, das perlt das Wasser auch schon super ab!
> Bilder werden folgen....und das Wetter soll ja am Wochenende durchwachsen werden!


 
Das Masterbaits Teil gibts derzeit für 189.-€

Ich meine aber auf den Fotos erkennen zu können,...daß man zwar zwei Liegen rein bekommt,   daß es aber dann mit dem restlichen Luggage eng wird. Das scheint beim B.Richi besser zu sein.


----------



## Mausepaul77 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

Meiner is größer!!!


----------



## Tom21 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

@ mausepaul,

danke, dass du dich erbarmt hast und dieses brolly jetzt dein eigen nennen kannst. :vik:

Der Bericht von deinem ersten Eindruck klingt ja sehr vielversprechend.

Bin natürlich auch schon auf deinen Bericht nach dem Wochenende gespannt und schließe mich der meinung von Carras an, was das Wetter angeht. :q 

Bis dahin wünsche ich dir maximale Erfolge und Petri heil!!!


----------



## Carras (31. August 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

Hi Mausepaul,

wie schauts denn aus,...konntest Du das B.Richi Vario Brolly nun ein wenig testen?

Lass uns mal wissen was Du so in Erfahrung bringen konntest?

Gruß

Carras


----------



## zrako (31. August 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

fotos würden mich auch intressieren, mit 2 liegen


----------



## again (31. August 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

Hmm , mich würde interessieren,ob es eine Kodenswasserbildung gibt im Zelt bei jedem Wetter, oder einen Sturm standhält .Auch würde mich interessieren , wie sich der Regenschutz des Reißverschlusses bei einem Sturm mit Regenverhält .Ich denke da wird Wasser reinkommen !! Bitte um Antworten ...!!!!


----------



## Carras (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Brolly Module Vario 2 Man*

Gibts hier immer noch keine Infos zum B.Richi? Schade.

zumahl Anaconda auch so ein Teil für 2010 auf den Markt bringt. Nennt sich Mount Hooper,...mit atmungsaktivem 10.000 er Material. für 320.-€
Also günstiger als das B.Richi mit dem atmungsaktivem Material für 380.-€

Grüßle


----------

